
Material Theming Is Google’s Ambitious New Design Tool - ldjb
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90171179/exclusive-meet-material-theming-googles-ambitious-design-tool
======
iKSv2
I hope and I hope Google come up with some version of google-mdl [1] . Its
better to rely on their CSS+JS toolkit than anyone else.

[https://getmdl.io/started/index.html](https://getmdl.io/started/index.html)

------
sciyoshi
Nice to see that we'll be getting a more flexible design system to work with -
one that will hopefully reduce a bit of the homogeneity of the current
generation of Material-based apps while still keeping some consistency.

Has anyone used the MDC Web toolkit? Does it play nicely with React and Vue?

------
lstamour
Better link: [https://design.google/library/making-more-with-
material/](https://design.google/library/making-more-with-material/) (though
the title’s not as nice)

